# Vindicare Assassin rumors



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

> Exitus weapons are said to be AP:1
> Both a rifle (sniper) and pistol come as standard equipment
> Weapon ranges are said to be unchanged
> Unlimited special Exitus ammo types are now available: _~Apparently the Imperium sends Vindicares into the field with ammo clips now!_
> ...


Don't know how accurate this is going to be, but it would make the vindy an incredible badass.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

That ammo....

:shok:

If that is real that's the most badass fucker I've ever seen in this game.

But, usual dose of salt applies.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Loses invulnerable saves for the rest of the games? :laugh:

awesome, if true.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't see invuns not working for the whole game. However cancelling invun save for a turn don't seem too bad. Provided it is not some ridiculous 75 points or something. Would be more epic if it snipers on a 3+ rather than 4+ because that is the biggest letdown.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you mean if it wounds normally on a 3+ rather than 4+? Because the Vindicare is going to be hitting on at least a 2+.

I said this on another thread but...

This guy is going to be a Terminator's worst nightmare- neither Landraider or Storm Shield will be any protection if these ammo rules are correct.


----------



## bluedestiny (May 10, 2008)

cool.... so how many points would he be? 6 shots ur looking in a game and hopefully 6 kills. And remember 6 models that might be dead.

Would shield breaker negate cover save? most cover save is better then inv anyways.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the vindicator in action


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This guy is going to rape shit...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I mean that normally sniper weapons wound on a 4+ but hopefully the vindicare works on a 3+ so it wounds more. Obviously nothing below BS5 is expected.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't worry about it, he is nothing a demolisher round to the face won't cure...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i dunno, i doubt any half compatant player would have him in the open for long


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lots of people say he should cost a lot of points, but I don't think he should.
Even with those kind of rules, he should be in the doom of malantai point range imo.
He cant join units, and he has a very limited use. He's good, but has to many disadvantages to be higher then what he is now.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> YouTube - Chuck Norris Mega Massacre Rampage 1
> 
> the vindicator in action


LOL - Chuck Norris.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this codex releasing more and more to see if these rumors come true. As of now this is definitely going to be my next army. :yahoo:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

bluedestiny said:


> cool.... so how many points would he be? 6 shots ur looking in a game and hopefully 6 kills. And remember 6 models that might be dead.
> 
> Would shield breaker negate cover save? most cover save is better then inv anyways.


Or he could kill 6 tanks. I mean if he kills a land raider he has already made his points back.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Though I am still wondering on the Vindicator's other gear....


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Though I am still wondering on the Vindicator's other gear....


well considering the codex power upage, I would assume his stealth suit will be upgraded somehow, possibly his spy mask too. Although he will probably only have T4 and 2Ws so...


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Didnt have the ability to pick targets in a sguad? wave goodbye to your characters.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hooobit said:


> Didnt have the ability to pick targets in a sguad? wave goodbye to your characters.


He had more than that, imagine Telion but many, many times better.
The only restrictions regarding shooting he has to obey are range and line of sight- he can shoot into combat, pick off men from his own side etc
(these were/are abilities confirmed by GW in an FAQ).


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> ...pick off men from his own side etc
> (these were/are abilities confirmed by GW in an FAQ).


I've read this as a possible tactic from a BoLS article last year, but never really did the research on its veracity. I know that he can shoot individual models in squads and into close combat, but friendly models as well?

I must say that outside the intepretation of the rules, I haven't encountered anything else to support this.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why would you shoot your own side anyways?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Why would you shoot your own side anyways?


Consider I have one sister lock in close combat with orks. Now during my shooting phase I have another squad of sisters beside the close combat but can't shoot since I have that one sister in it. Thus the vindicare shoots that sister in close combat and kills her. Then my other sister squad can open fire on the Ork squad since they are no longer in close combat.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Consider I have one sister lock in close combat with orks. Now during my shooting phase I have another squad of sisters beside the close combat but can't shoot since I have that one sister in it. Thus the vindicare shoots that sister in close combat and kills her. Then my other sister squad can open fire on the Ork squad since they are no longer in close combat.


Sounds like winning strategy... It will be interesting to see if any of this holds true come codex release time. I just wish it was the Sisters up first.... Oh well.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Why would you shoot your own side anyways?


What Necrosis said, plus in order to take certain units you need a priest in order to unlock them. Unfortunately, priests have some less than desirable effects, and so some take him to use their penitent engines, and then shoot him in the back on the first turn, so he doesn't screw around with your force.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Consider I have one sister lock in close combat with orks. Now during my shooting phase I have another squad of sisters beside the close combat but can't shoot since I have that one sister in it. Thus the vindicare shoots that sister in close combat and kills her. Then my other sister squad can open fire on the Ork squad since they are no longer in close combat.


Man will those other sisters be pisssssed...

On the other hand they could cry out for their fallen sister as a martyr....

You never know with crazed zealots....


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> Man will those other sisters be pisssssed...
> 
> On the other hand they could cry out for their fallen sister as a martyr....
> 
> You never know with crazed zealots....


You have an inside-job assassination to further the ends of an Inquisitor who will win at any cost.

You have your martyred Sister, who will be canonized at the end of the battle as the lone Sororitas who held off the tide of green before reinforcements arrived.

It's as fluffy as a newly spun stick of cotton candy.  Yum.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

"Oops, misfired. Sorry!"

On that note, Games Workshop staff in London denied any knowledge of up-coming Grey Knights in the near-future. Drat.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, we won't see any confirmation of April's stuff for another month


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> "Oops, misfired. Sorry!"
> 
> On that note, Games Workshop staff in London denied any knowledge of up-coming Grey Knights in the near-future. Drat.


Of course they didn't. They're not going to say a damn thing till we get the newsletter telling us about the release.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

A staff member in my local workshop said today that its a definite 2011 release just not sure when ?????


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No Inv for the rest of the game? An auto-kill on Dark Eldar and Eldar HQs then, who only have an invulnerable to start with. I'd be looking at 120pts+


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I don't see invuns not working for the whole game. However cancelling invun save for a turn don't seem too bad. Provided it is not some ridiculous 75 points or something. Would be more epic if it snipers on a 3+ rather than 4+ because that is the biggest letdown.


the vindicare has a bs of 5. so it still hits on 2+ but theres gonna be some catch to this. cause seriously, a sniper model with that kind of kit, hitting on 2+ every turn with no inv save would be almost unstoppable.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

colonel gator said:


> the vindicare has a bs of 5. so it still hits on 2+ but theres gonna be some catch to this. cause seriously, a sniper model with that kind of kit, hitting on 2+ every turn with no inv save would be almost unstoppable.


He's one model. It's like the doom. Just shoot a bunch of strength 8 weapons at him. He probably won't be able to join squads.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

colonel gator said:


> the vindicare has a bs of 5. so it still hits on 2+ but theres gonna be some catch to this. cause seriously, a sniper model with that kind of kit, hitting on 2+ every turn with no inv save would be almost unstoppable.


There are two catches as always with the vindicare-

1) High points cost. He's a single model with a points cost to rival a Space Marine Captain
2) Fragility- He's T4 with 4+ armour. Even if he does get stealth, that only makes his cover save 3+, so a reasonable amount of S4 fire, for instance rapid fire bolters, should take him out. Not to mention that he's reasonably easy to insta-kill.

I'll probably take one, but I'll also have a purgation squad, PAGK squad, or even some ISTs to babysit him and hold up/kill potential threats. Once you factor in this 'babysitter squad' you're looking at a 300-400pt investment.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes there is always a downside to any model.
and with the vindicare its the fact he cannot join squads
he costs shit loads
and as always his bark is worse then his bite.

and the points investment coke123 was talking about is a must have if you want him to survive more than 2-3 turns


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Only surviving a couple of turns when he could pretty much take out a Landraider on his own if that 4d6pen rumor is true..... I'd say thats worth the investment.


----------

